# Puter says men get excited over seing a gal wearing red



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whats U gals thoughts on that?
The study said, they took a gal and put her in red and asked guys to rate her in a survey. Then they put her in blue and did the same. She rated higher in red.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Colors matter. I bought my wife a mood ring. When she's in a good mood it turns blue. But when she's angry, it leaves a red mark on my forehead.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

haypoint said:


> Colors matter. I bought my wife a mood ring. When she's in a good mood it turns blue. But when she's angry, it leaves a red mark on my forehead.


You have a wife?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

RichNC said:


> You have a wife?


You had a comment?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

haypoint said:


> Colors matter. I bought my wife a mood ring. When she's in a good mood it turns blue. But when she's angry, it leaves a red mark on my forehead.


Bwhaha


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmm I find it interesting,I guess we all have certain colors that catch our eye. For me, camo gets my attention!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

"You fantasize about my best friend, don't you?" 

asked my wife.

"If given the choice..." I replied, "I'd rather have sex with you then her."

"You mean 'than'."

"No."


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

RichNC said:


> You have a wife?



Chained in the basement


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> Chained in the basement


Such an instagater


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

[Content deleted*]






*Content originally in brackets referenced PM content that was posted in violation of HT policy of not posting PM content.

Edited by Shrek 10:09 PM CST 2/13/18


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

haypoint said:


> You had a comment?


I seem to think you are single, but with some of your nasty PM's lately there could be a long suffering woman putting up with your crap, if there is I feel for her.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

More than one woman suffered, I think.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I was planning on wearing my black sweater with the fur trim when I go out to lunch tomorrow but maybe i'll pull on my red one instead. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Never hurts to plan for success lol.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I’ll buy it.
It was the red hair that DH first noticed all those years ago.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what attracted my bil to my sister. her flaming red hair! and boy did she have a temper to go with it. still does I think. I haven't seen her for 40 years but we e-mail back and forth and she's usually ranting about one thing and another. mostly her hubby. ~Georgia


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Red hair
Red dress
Red nails
Red lipstick


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

RichNC said:


> I seem to think you are single, but with some of your nasty PM's lately there could be a long suffering woman putting up with your crap, if there is I feel for her.


When you don't know what you are talking about, the best advice is to be still. Feel free to take your personal attacks elsewhere. I was simply sharing a couple light hearted jokes.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

elevenpoint said:


> Red hair
> Red dress
> Red nails
> Red lipstick


Explains why I don't get noticed lol None of those apply. Although, I do have purple hair now


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

rkintn said:


> Explains why I don't get noticed lol None of those apply. Although, I do have purple hair now


Purple hair
Then the nails dress and lipstick is negotiable
Just be you and that's where its at


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

purple must be in now. I don't know how many people I saw with purple hair when I was out sat. men and women and that was just at the church. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

haypoint said:


> When you don't know what you are talking about, the best advice is to be still. Feel free to take your personal attacks elsewhere. I was simply sharing a couple light hearted jokes.


Got any wood splitting jokes ?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> Got any wood splitting jokes ?


Nope, I guess you stumped me.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Did you get purple hair by being in a Purple Rain lol?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

haypoint said:


> Nope, I guess you stumped me.



I bet you get the stump often, huh ?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I just hate it when people get simple sayings mixed up. Hey, it's not rocket surgery.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

[Content deleted*]




*Content originally in brackets was found to be hiss n spit personal insult during moderation review by Terri and I. Please be civil with each other.

Edited by Shrek 11:41 PM CST 2/13/18


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

[Content deleted*]





*Content originally in brackets was deemed hiss n spit poke back to post above during moderation review, Please discuss civilly with each other.

Edited by Shrek 11:49 PM CST 2/13/18


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

haypoint said:


> When you don't know what you are talking about, the best advice is to be still. Feel free to take your personal attacks elsewhere. I was simply sharing a couple light hearted jokes.


I know what I am talking about, I find you a not very nice person.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I've always thought ladies with blue eyes, could highlight their eyes by wearing the color blue. Thus, I wear a lot of blue.

If I'm dating a man, and he wears a red tie, I do find that attractive.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What if he wears red underwear lol?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Or red overalls.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The attraction to red is biological programming.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

hiss n spit

Say that ten times real fast.....

geo


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Fur fly fur fly fur fly fur fly furfie firpue firepo fffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

geo in mi,

Sometimes some in our little group vent their dislike of each other in excess of what the HT owner admin and our mod staff admin agree as the civility limit of the site and many years ago, the site owner and admin at the time asked us to address the hiss n spit like two cats with their backs arched at each other and it occurred to us that it was a pretty good descriptive of much of the bickering that occurs at times within our group between participants taking part in the thread discussions. Sadly it is still appropriate at times as Terri and I try to allow discussions to continue and buffer between bickering members while also keeping admin from coming down on our participants here.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Shrek said:


> geo in mi,
> 
> Sometimes some in our little group vent their dislike of each other in excess of what the HT owner admin and our mod staff admin agree as the civility limit of the site and many years ago, the site owner and admin at the time asked us to address the hiss n spit like two cats with their backs arched at each other and it occurred to us that it was a pretty good descriptive of much of the bickering that occurs at times within our group between participants taking part in the thread discussions. Sadly it is still appropriate at times as Terri and I try to allow discussions to continue and buffer between bickering members while also keeping admin from coming down on our participants here.


Maybe admin should come down on those who send inappropriate pms to other members. Or, members might just continue to try to clean the filth out of their own litter box.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Shrek said:


> geo in mi,
> 
> Sometimes some in our little group vent their dislike of each other in excess of what the HT owner admin and our mod staff admin agree as the civility limit of the site and many years ago, the site owner and admin at the time asked us to address the hiss n spit like two cats with their backs arched at each other and it occurred to us that it was a pretty good descriptive of much of the bickering that occurs at times within our group between participants taking part in the thread discussions. Sadly it is still appropriate at times as Terri and I try to allow discussions to continue and buffer between bickering members while also keeping admin from coming down on our participants here.


I understand.....it isn't easy to throw a bucket of water over the internet, is it?

geo


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

mmoetc said:


> Maybe admin should come down on those who send inappropriate pms to other members. Or, members might just continue to try to clean the filth out of their own litter box.


Administration's lack of action *is* their action.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> [Content deleted*]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the policy stated?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Lisa in WA said:


> Where is the policy stated?


Yes, I'd like to see the rule that sexually harassing and totally inappropriate private messages can't be referenced. I'm sure the only rule is that you can't quote it verbatim.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A clarification, then: Discussing the Details or the content of a PM on the open board is not allowed. To mention that a PM was received from an un named person with a content that Is not mentioned is only saying that once apon a time a person got a PM. That is allowed, Nothing more.

That is not the same as discussing either the content or the sender. Neither discussing the sender or the content is allowed.


As for inappropriate PM's, moderators have no control over them. That is something the ADMIN handles, as we cannot. That is out of our hands.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

(Content deleted*)




* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:33 AM


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Terri said:


> A clarification, then: Discussing the Details or the content of a PM on the open board is not allowed. To mention that a PM was received from an un named person with a content that Is not mentioned is only saying that once apon a time a person got a PM. That is allowed, Nothing more.
> 
> That is not the same as discussing either the content or the sender. Neither discussing the sender or the content is allowed.
> 
> ...


Okay, so where is this rule? I thought the rules were posted and I don’t see this one. 
Can you provide a link?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am on my way out the door. Dentist appointment. I can talk more later.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Uh oh, mom just left....


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

(Content deleted*)




* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:35


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

(Content deleted *)



* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:38 AM


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

(Content deleted*)


* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:39 AM


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

(Content deleted*)



* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:42 AM


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

As for seeing red I don’t see the news in that. 
Ladies if you are planning on wearing red remember it makes things look BIGGER so you might consider where you apply it carefully.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

(Content deleted*)





* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:55 AM


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> As for seeing red I don’t see the news in that.
> Ladies if you are planning on wearing red remember it makes things look BIGGER so you might consider where you apply it carefully.


If and when I decide to wear red, I'll apply it wherever I dang well please and if someone thinks it makes it look too whatever they are welcome to take their opinion and shove it. Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

rkintn said:


> If and when I decide to wear red, I'll apply it wherever I dang well please and if someone thinks it makes it look too whatever they are welcome to take their opinion and shove it. Happy Valentine's Day!


lol apparently a lot of men like big parts.....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

(Content deleted*)





* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:56 AM


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

(Content deleted*)





* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit 
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:57 AM


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

(Content deleted*)





* Content in brackets quoted Hiss n' Spit and continued it
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 9:16 AM


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

If you study fashion it is well known that for men black is the best colour attractant with red coming in second and white third. Greens and browns are the least. 

Women as would be expected are more fickle in their choice. Red is tops in many surveys followed by black but in other surveys red does not even rate but blue wins hands down.

Hair and eye colour have more to do with attracting either sex than clothing colour. It used to be that blonde women got more attention but that was based on the rarity of the colour. Now with so many dyed blondes it is not as attractive. Red hair actually has a genetic bias and not the old tale of bad temper. Signals a lack of genetic mixing in the persons ancestry. Most attractive combination - dark hair and blue eyes. But we are all different. On men I love brown eyes. And grey hair can be very attractive.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

(Content deleted*)





* Content in brackets is Hiss n' Spit
Edited by Terri 2-17-18 at 8:57 AM


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry no link just something I read years ago in a scientific survey - not a magazine survey. I can see this as a conclusion based on genetics but sincerely doubt that anyone in a bar or at a dance is thinking about it. One of my friends in my youth was a true redhead - freckles and all. I am sure none of the besotted boys and men ever thought about her ancestry or if it was a problem to a strong genetic makeup for the children they would have. As with blondes I think the rarity would either increase or decrease the attractiveness. Perhaps when we were more primitive humans and more wary of the unknown there would be a strong genetic bias.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well I am back.

to continue:

Moderators do not deal with PM's, admin does.

No, the reaction from the moderators does not have anything to do with the politics of the person complaining about a PM, moderators do not do ANYTHING with PM's. We are out of the loop.

As far as PM's go, a reported PM goes to admin, and they are above the moderators. If somebody disagrees with any action they have taken, they need to discuss it with ADMIN. It is ADMIN's baby.

Lastly, just as people are not allowed to import quarrels from other forums, you cannot import quarrels dealing with ADMIN and PM's, either. People who have a complaint with PM's need to talk to ADMIN about it, because there is not much the moderators can contribute.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

emdeengee said:


> Sorry no link just something I read years ago in a scientific survey - not a magazine survey. I can see this as a conclusion based on genetics but sincerely doubt that anyone in a bar or at a dance is thinking about it. One of my friends in my youth was a true redhead - freckles and all. I am sure none of the besotted boys and men ever thought about her ancestry or if it was a problem to a strong genetic makeup for the children they would have. As with blondes I think the rarity would either increase or decrease the attractiveness. Perhaps when we were more primitive humans and more wary of the unknown there would be a strong genetic bias.


I’m also a true redhead...no freckles (freckles are not a sign of hair color). And no, there is no scientific evidence that links red hair to being inbred. Perhaps you also think we steal souls or hail from Atlantis or are all witches too?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Terri said:


> Well I am back.
> 
> to continue:
> 
> ...


Still haven’t seen the link to the rule about pms.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m also a true redhead...no freckles (freckles are not a sign of hair color). And no, there is no scientific evidence that links red hair to being inbred. Perhaps you also think we steal souls or hail from Atlantis or are all witches too?


Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...mmon-in-commercials-than-in-real-life/375868/


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> lol apparently a lot of men like big parts.....


Lucky for me, I don't care if they like big parts or not I like all my parts just fine.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The attraction to red is biological programming.


So is other attractions


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup. Gotta agree with that lol.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m also a true redhead...no freckles (freckles are not a sign of hair color). And no, there is no scientific evidence that links red hair to being inbred. Perhaps you also think we steal souls or hail from Atlantis or are all witches too?


 Of course you are witches. 
All women are magic. 

And of course my heart does funny things when “Witchy Woman” plays.....


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

rkintn said:


> Explains why I don't get noticed lol None of those apply. Although, I do have purple hair now


I am trying to muster up the courage to go purple. Please share a picture when you get a minute!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Whats U gals thoughts on that?
> The study said, they took a gal and put her in red and asked guys to rate her in a survey. Then they put her in blue and did the same. She rated higher in red.


Blue and Gray tend to be associated with authority (like police etc).. So it could also say that men are avoiding those colors, would be interesting to see if they tried other colors like pink vs. red or yellow vs. red. 

A question to the men here would be what color attracts you?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

blonde, black


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

DKWunlimited said:


> I am trying to muster up the courage to go purple. Please share a picture when you get a minute!


That will be awesome! When I go grey I plan to do a little something too. Even if it’s just the tips.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL; Haypoint "Best thing is to be still" I get tickled when some fellow teases a bit and the women take it seriously. 

As for "red"=---It has been known for many years that humans are biologically programmed to prefer red above other colors. 

I don't know what to think about red hair. I come from a red-headed family---three carrot topped brothers and one flaming red head sister in the mix. Four blondes, two with dark hair, four red-heads. Brother and I had dark hair, he married a red-head, I preferred brunettes. 

Unlike Haypoint (That WAS Haypoint, was it not?) I never believed in chaining them in the basement. I keep them chained in the kitchen, with a chain long enough to reach the refrigerator so that they can bring me cold beer. Chains of love, of course. Soft words, flowers, candy, frequent squeezes a comfortable place to live plus taking care of their kids, cars and their worries will do the trick. Don't forget the squeezes, and stay out their hair at least 8 hours daily, sometimes MORE.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> As for "red"=---It has been known for many years that humans are biologically programmed to prefer red above other colors.
> 
> .


Actually it has been known that they are programmed to NOTICE red before other colors, much like a bull or hummingbird. But not necessarily prefer. Many people see red as a negative and something to be avoided.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Purely anecdotal: I had one photo up on my POF profile in which I was wearing a rather nice scarlet-red dress. That photo got more comments than any other. I referred to the dress as one of my best investments. LOL.

Like anything else, the wrapping may catch the eye, but the content is what attracts.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"something to be avoided" Once burned, twice shy.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

More like it signifies stop, danger, financial loss. There is a reason Stop signs are red, Fire trucks are red and accountants use the term in the red. And then there are those that the color causes thier heart to race and have panic attacks. We use the term "red flag when something is bad".Not at all anything about being burned.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I always remember it being said that red was sexy and yellow stimulated your mind.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

DKWunlimited said:


> I am trying to muster up the courage to go purple. Please share a picture when you get a minute!


I didn't get a pic of the first go round. I had different colored highlights in it...dark purple and blue. This go round I just opted for the all over color. She had to add some red with it to help keep the purple from fading/washing out too soon. Going a non natural color means a different way of doing your hair. To extend the color it means less washing and washing with a good professional quality colorcare product and washing with cold water. Lol I think it's worth it. Next time, I'm getting the highlights again.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Another view:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...science-discovers-the-color-sexual-attraction


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

rkintn said:


> I didn't get a pic of the first go round. I had different colored highlights in it...dark purple and blue. This go round I just opted for the all over color. She had to add some red with it to help keep the purple from fading/washing out too soon. Going a non natural color means a different way of doing your hair. To extend the color it means less washing and washing with a good professional quality colorcare product and washing with cold water. Lol I think it's worth it. Next time, I'm getting the highlights again.
> View attachment 64845


Love the cut AND the color.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm gonna wear my Honda T-shirt tomorrow and see if it works.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dad, Better think about it. The study says the color stimulates MEN. U might be getting attentions you don't want lol


----------

